# Iconics Test



## Lidda (Jan 10, 2002)

Does my Sig work?  Much more importantly, does my avatar?


----------



## Vadania (Jan 10, 2002)

Hi Lidda,   Nice to see you made it to this new place.


----------



## Lidda (Jan 10, 2002)

I thought I saw Mav poking about.

Wonder when she'll get around to checking in.

Hmmm, so far, I've only seen Iconic women.  Apparently, the boys can't get a grasp on this new technology.


----------



## Vuron (Jan 10, 2002)

Reggie registered so he's around


----------



## Lidda (Jan 10, 2002)

Hmmm, I don't seem to remember the "Vuron" iconic character...

So what are you?  The Iconic Pain in the Neck?

Sorry, sugar.  You don't even have a Monster Manual entry, you have't since 1E.  I couldn't even find you in Green Ronin's Leigons of Hell.


----------



## Ma'varkith (Jan 10, 2002)

*Checking in*

Here... finally!

Vuron?  Great - there goes the neighborhood...  Now, where are all the Half-Orc security guards when you need them?


----------



## Nebin (Jan 11, 2002)

_Nebin Walks in carring a large sack_  Hi girls ! Let me set up my Portable Hot Tub of Bubbles and chill the Elven fruit wine and we'll be ready to Par Tee .


----------



## Lidda (Jan 11, 2002)

Dang it!  Who told you about this place?  I thought that this was by invite only!

Next thing you know, we'll have that one elf-lookin chick from the Manual of the Planes wanting to join this thread.


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Jan 11, 2002)

/me waves at the iconics.

I am the true iconic thief.


----------



## Nebin (Jan 11, 2002)

The Boss did ,Sweet Tater.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 11, 2002)

I am not iconic, but my avatar is - at least in Pokémon...


----------



## Regdar (Jan 11, 2002)

*Bah Woman!*

Bah Regdar is here, that is all that is needed.


----------



## Lidda (Jan 11, 2002)

Good to see you, Reggie!

Its nice to have a man around.  For the heavy lifting and whatnot.


----------



## Hennet- (Jan 18, 2002)

*Good to be back*

Hi all, good to see everyone, all that bumping was giving me a headache.  Oh, looking good Nebin, nice cover-boy work on _Dragon_.

I've got to run but the new place looks great.


----------



## Ma'varkith (Jan 18, 2002)

Hennet-, why did you have to keep the "-" after your name?  Is someone squatting on just "Hennet"?

If so, a quick note to morrus might resolve things...


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2002)

Greetings to all of ye!  Our new surroundings are quite impressive.

I don't suppose that any of ye has the URL for my .sig pic handy, do ye?  The old boards have shut for the moment, so I can't just get it from there.


----------



## Hennet- (Jan 19, 2002)

Ma'varkith said:
			
		

> *Hennet-, why did you have to keep the "-" after your name?  Is someone squatting on just "Hennet"?
> *




I don't know, Ma, I think my name is quite dashing.

(groan)

It's popular too, I guess, since the other version is already taken.


----------



## Alhandra (Jan 20, 2002)

Kazak said:
			
		

> *I don't suppose that any of ye has the URL for my .sig pic handy, do ye?  The old boards have shut for the moment, so I can't just get it from there. *



I believe your pic is at here, Kazak. 
if you want to use it, you're welcome to (don't know if you moved it afterwards...)

So THIS is where the new boards are!

I'm wondering if the gods of adventuring will be pleased by our actions taken in this new venue, or whether the grave will claim our story?

Anyone have portents of further news on the NeMoran's adventure?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 20, 2002)

*Thanks lass!*



			
				Alhandra said:
			
		

> *I believe your pic is at here, Kazak.
> if you want to use it, you're welcome to (don't know if you moved it afterwards...)
> 
> So THIS is where the new boards are!
> ...




Thanks for the pic addy Alhandra lass!  Very handy.

P-Kitty has been seen in Nebin's "MCMorien's vault" thread, so things may be starting before too long.  That said, the mods and admin have their hands a bit full ironing out the wrinkles in the new boards at the moment.

In other words, I don't have a clue


----------



## Regdar (Jan 23, 2002)

*Bah!*

Bah!


----------



## Hennet (Jan 24, 2002)

*Hennet, the Dedashed*

Better, Ma?


----------



## Conaill (Feb 5, 2002)

Hey Iconics, what happened? You all taking a nap or something?

BUMP!


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 5, 2002)

now, I've checked religiously for any activity, and have given up waiting fopr Piratecat to have his energy come back...

I'm guessing everyone else did, as well.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 5, 2002)

*Please report in PC!*

Maybe we should ask P-Kitty what his plans are?  Kazak would like to carry on.


----------

